# Litlann poodles



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ann Rairigh is the breeder. . She handled London through his career!
She has very pretty poodles who are successful in the show ring. That is about all that I know.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

It's spelled "Litilanns" on the website.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Ann is a very upfront woman. She has been very honest with me in any conversations we have had. Her dogs are beautiful and I have never heard a complaint about her or her dogs.
As far as I know she will be at the shows in New Castle PA this weekend.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Just what I was hoping to hear!


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

She co-breeds with my breeder and has handled many of her dogs in the US. Jasper has a number of his dogs in his parentage. She has beautiful standards.


----------

